# Debian 6 - libpthread.so.0



## Festplatte (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche derzeit einen Starbound-Server auf meinem vServer mit Debian 6 (64-Bit) einzurichten. Die Installation (von SteamCMD, usw.) hat auch gut geklappt nur bei starten des Servers kamen die folgenden Fehler:
	
	



```
./starbound_server: /lib32/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.12' not found (required by ./starbound_server)
./starbound_server: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.5' not found (required by ./starbound_server)
./starbound_server: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by ./starbound_server)
./starbound_server: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by ./starbound_server)
```

Die "libstdc++.so.6"-Fehler konnte ich beheben, indem ich einen SymLink mit dem folgenden Befehl angelegt habe: "ln -s /home/starbound/steamcmd/linux32/libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6". Jetzt bleibt nur noch der Fehler 
	
	



```
./starbound_server: /lib32/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.12' not found (required by ./starbound_server)
```

übrig. Bei diesem bringt das Anlegen eines SymLinks auf libpthread.so.0 nichts, der Fehler bleibt bestehen. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich das fixen könnte?


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Januar 2014)

Versuch mal dieses HowTo

Da kannst vielleicht auch nochmal schauen

Tante Edit scheint das brauchbarste zu sein


----------



## Festplatte (18. Januar 2014)

Der Thread auf gmod.de hat geholfen, vielen Dank!


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Januar 2014)

Kein Ding


----------

